# Little Anderson - The Perfect Brown Poodle! :)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a very cute little guy. Glad he is with you and that you are smitten with him. Did you name him after Anderson Cooper?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the little paw curl thing he's got going on! :lol: My poodles do that, too - I always thought they learned it from the cat! :beauty:

He's a yummy little guy! :hug:


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Smitten is the word! 

We actually live near a creek called Little Anderson Creek. We hope to retire near it one day.   

When we were talking about naming him, I joked that we could name him after our 'other dream". (The one dream being owning a spoo . It made us laugh so much that it stuck! 

Thanks for the support everyone! My friends think I am crazy... at least here folks understand why I go on.. and on...and on.... :act-up:

McKay


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

He is very handsome. I love his little white patch, my Finnegan has one in the very same place!


----------

